
Democrats Must Reclaim the Center by Moving Hard Left - dcre
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/08/14/democrats-must-reclaim-the-center-by-moving-hard-left-219354
======
prolikewh0a
Why would the Elite Establishment Democrats want to push to essentially
redistribute wealth, provide free healthcare, end wars, create unions, provide
free college, and create a green environment? It's essentially voting away
their own money and investments, and that's not going to happen.

The DNC/DCCC leadership is centrist, near neoconservative at this point, and
the Democratic voters are not in line with what the leadership wants and
essentially forces upon them.

I think it's time for a serious radical (radical for the US, not say...full
communism) left wing third party, free from big money and corporate influence,
that really represents the workers to give them rights back and start creating
unions. I think you'd start pulling in a good portion of the 50% bloc that
doesn't vote because they'd actually have some subsistence to vote for instead
of the same two business & war party garbage over and over that benefits the
few at the expense of the many.

